# For the Turkish or for the old Russian market?



## probep (Jan 7, 2017)

I think 8-pointed star is Islamic symbol? Turkish? But a movement is for Russia. Is it not true?


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice looking watch. Could Zenith help with the serial number, and hence its potential or actual market ?

mike


----------



## eri231 (Jun 28, 2015)

it is a movement for the Russian market. around 1909. the Islamic symbol was identical to that Jewish, star with six points

regards enrico


----------



## probep (Jan 7, 2017)

eri231 said:


> it is a movement for the Russian market. around 1909. the Islamic symbol was identical to that Jewish, star with six points
> 
> regards enrico


 I don't thint so. As far as I know the 8-pointed star is a Symbol of Islamic/Muslim world.


----------



## probep (Jan 7, 2017)

As far as I know the Islamic world don't use Jewish 6-pointed stars.

(I was born in Samarkand, Central Asia region)


----------



## eri231 (Jun 28, 2015)

from Wikipedia:

"The symbol is known in Arabic as نجمة داوود, _Najmat Dāwūd_ (Star of David) or خاتم سليمان _Khātem Sulaymān_ (Seal of Solomon), but "Seal of Solomon" may also refer to a pentagram or a species of plant.

In various places in the Qur'an, it is written that David and King Solomon (Arabic, _Suliman_ or _Sulayman_) were prophets and kings and therefore they are revered figures by Muslims. The Medieval pre-Ottoman Hanafi Anatolian beyliks of the Karamanids and Jandarids used the star on their flag.[6] The symbol also used on Hayreddin Barbarossa flag. Even today, the star can be found in mosques and on other Arabic and Islamic artifacts."

regards enrico


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Its a George Jacot movement from Locle, he was associated with Zenith, but it is definitely *NOT* a Zenith movement, the movement in the picture is rather inferior to the much higher standard associated with Zenith, along with different balance, bridges not polished or bevelled, no chatons, etc etc etc.............


----------

